# What contents of a deer can your dog eat?



## Lilie

Hubby just called and stated he shot a 13 point buck. He asked me what parts should he save (besides the obvious for processing) that Hondo can eat? This is his first deer since we started feeding raw. 

Can anyone provide information on what deer parts are ok for Hondo to eat? Also, should he save the hoofs? Would they make a good chew treat? 

Just for the record, this really grosses me out - but I don't want to waste anything that can be re-used. I want to make sure he puts on ice quickly anything that can be used. 

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Stosh

I was wondering the same thing- especially about the bones


----------



## Lilie

Stosh said:


> I was wondering the same thing- especially about the bones


I read that they can chew on the horns. Therefore, I told hubby save the rack, Hondo would love it! I can't put on this forum exactly what hubby said as it is against the rules, but it wasn't pretty. I suppose 13 points is a pretty good rack and he is insisting on hanging it in the house...my bad. :wild:


----------



## sable123

Lilie said:


> Hubby just called and stated he shot a 13 point buck. He asked me what parts should he save (besides the obvious for processing) that Hondo can eat? This is his first deer since we started feeding raw.
> 
> Can anyone provide information on what deer parts are ok for Hondo to eat? Also, should he save the hoofs? Would they make a good chew treat?
> 
> Just for the record, this really grosses me out - but I don't want to waste anything that can be re-used. I want to make sure he puts on ice quickly anything that can be used.
> 
> Thanks so very much!


heart, lungs, liver, tripe, spleen, trachea, ribs/breast plate, antlers


----------



## DJEtzel

^ I don't know why you couldn't keep the tongue, too.


----------



## LaRen616




----------



## sable123

DJEtzel said:


> ^ I don't know why you couldn't keep the tongue, too.


true but its small LOL


----------



## Stosh

Ha! Just try getting those antlers for the dog!! He must be pretty excited about a 13 pointer


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Hey save some for me!! Otto loves deer meat. I will buy some from you.


----------



## DJEtzel

sable123 said:


> true but its small LOL


Hey; every little bit counts, right? It's probably an ounce or two at least.


----------



## Lilie

If I can feed chicken feet (AARRGGHH!) I think I can feed just about anything. I called hubby and told him the list of things to save. His buddy is helping him with the buck. While I was telling hubby the list, hubby was saying it out loud. His buddy sat back on his feet and asked, " What exactly is your wife intending on cooking?"


----------



## roxy84

dont forget to have him save the contents of the stomach...you know, all the grains and other plant material


----------



## Vinnie

Hey, I was just researching the same thing. My DH is a big deer hunter so there's a lot around here this time of year. However, he always keeps the antlers so the dogs are out of luck on that.

I found the following blog post interesting and thought you might also;

Feed your Lacy raw venison this deer season National Lacy Dog Association

Of course this person is talking about feeding the whole deer but it does go into some detail regarding preparing internal organs, etc.

There was something I read regarding the brain and I wouldn't feed that (toss the whole head out if you can't have the antlers) but I can't find it right now. (I'll post back if I do.)


----------



## Lilie

Great blog, Vinnie! I really thought that the hooves would be something the dogs would like. But certainly don't want it 'coming back up'. 

I'm really curious as to what hubby is going to bring back with him. He won't admit it, but he is a little soft watching Hondo eat raw. I've asked him to ice everything and we'll sort through it later. I suspect he'll neglect to bring home some choice pieces. 

There are 4 men hunting a large piece of property together. They've all said they'd keep pieces for me if they get something. I hope Hubby remembers our freezer space!


----------



## overtgabby

My Hubby hunts elk, and we give them the whole head, and bottom portion of the legs, hooves and all. No problems yet and we have done this for years.


----------



## Jax08

Regarding the brain - I think some deer in some areas have some kind of neurological disease? I don't feed the brain of anything. I don't think I would feed the backbone of a deer either because of the spinal cord. Not sure if the disease can be transmitted through the spinal cord but I don't want to find out the hard way.

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/CWD_QandA.htm


----------



## Jax08

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD)

Here ya go



> The prion that causes CWD accumulates in certain parts of infected animals — the brain, eyes, spinal cord, lymph nodes, tonsils and spleen — and, therefore, these tissues should not be eaten. As a precaution, health officials advise that no part of any animal with evidence of CWD should be consumed by humans or other animals.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Lilie said:


> I read that they can chew on the horns. Therefore, I told hubby save the rack, Hondo would love it! I can't put on this forum exactly what hubby said as it is against the rules, but it wasn't pretty. I suppose 13 points is a pretty good rack and he is insisting on hanging it in the house...my bad. :wild:


Molly has a deer antler and she loves it she brings it everywhere! They last for months


----------



## phgsd

CWD is a concern if there have been cases reported in your area. Our area hasn't had any, so I am comfortable feeding brain and spine.

I've fed pretty much the entire deer to my gang...minus weightbearing bones. So no legs and I think we tossed the hips. Everything else was fair game!


----------



## Lilie

phgsd said:


> CWD is a concern if there have been cases reported in your area. Our area hasn't had any, so I am comfortable feeding brain and spine.
> 
> I've fed pretty much the entire deer to my gang...minus weightbearing bones. So no legs and I think we tossed the hips. Everything else was fair game!


I saved the legs for Hondo as well. I just let him chew on them for a while while we are outside, then toss them. Hubby chopped them up into smaller pieces so we don't waste too much. What isn't finished during one chew fest is tossed. We have fire ants here so nothing can be left outside for later. I won't allow him to chew on them in the house...a bit too messy.


----------



## Denali Girl

I think when coyoyes take down a deer they eat the innards first, bascally all the guts, then the meat and bone. I have never seen any kill that the head was eaten, I'm not saying it doesn't happen I have just never seen it.


----------

